# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Установка SQL-сервера на локальный компьютер

## Fltr

> Как известно,SQL - серверные  базы 8.3 при выгузке через .dt в файловом варианте не работают.:(
> Всем спасибо


Откуда такие сведения? Все прекрасно работает!

----------


## Fltr

> Как известно,SQL - серверные  базы 8.3 при выгузке через .dt в файловом варианте не работают.:(
> Всем спасибо


Откуда такие сведения? Все прекрасно работает!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Хочу установить на свой локальный комп SQL сервер для работы с базами 1с.
> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какой SQL - сервер будет работать локально, где его бесплатно скачать.
> Как известно,SQL - серверные  базы 8.3 при выгузке через .dt в файловом варианте не работают.:(
> Всем спасибо


https://yadi.sk/d/4VODp1fSm8mwig Будут вопросы обращайтесь, помогу, а так там всё есть что нужно.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Хочу установить на свой локальный комп SQL сервер для работы с базами 1с.
> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какой SQL - сервер будет работать локально, где его бесплатно скачать.
> Как известно,SQL - серверные  базы 8.3 при выгузке через .dt в файловом варианте не работают.:(
> Всем спасибо


Всё работает)))

----------


## lilyapo

Хочу установить на свой локальный комп SQL сервер для работы с базами 1с.
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какой SQL - сервер будет работать локально, где его бесплатно скачать.
Как известно,SQL - серверные  базы 8.3 при выгузке через .dt в файловом варианте не работают.:(
Всем спасибо

----------


## lilyapo

Если бы "работало", не обращалась бы за помощью. У меня 1С:БГУ 2.0.57.28, сервер 1С:Педприятие 3.10.2667, базы в МS SQL сервер 2012.
После загрузки в файловый вариант, после запуска выдает ошибку и закрывает программу. 
Чтобы сделать копию приходится восстанавливать бэкап в другую базу SQL

----------


## Fltr

> Если бы "работало", не обращалась бы за помощью. У меня 1С:БГУ 2.0.57.28, сервер 1С:Педприятие 3.10.2667, базы в МS SQL сервер 2012.
> После загрузки в файловый вариант, после запуска выдает ошибку и закрывает программу. 
> Чтобы сделать копию приходится восстанавливать бэкап в другую базу SQL


Неоднократно выгружал из SQL в файловую базу через файл dt.
Какую ошибку выдает, при загрузке или после загрузки? Возможно следует провести тестирование и исправление базы.

----------


## lilyapo

Тестирование и исправление - первое, что было сделано. 
Ничего не помогло.
Текст ошибки:
Ошибка СУБД MS SQL server native client 11.0 Недопустимое имя объекта...

----------


## lilyapo

Спасибо, но страшновато ломать реестр.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Тестирование и исправление - первое, что было сделано. 
> Ничего не помогло.
> Текст ошибки:
> Ошибка СУБД MS SQL server native client 11.0 Недопустимое имя объекта...


Эта ошибка когда он не стоит. Если нужен установщик этого MS SQL server native client 11.0, завтра скину ссылку.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Неоднократно выгружал из SQL в файловую базу через файл dt.
> Какую ошибку выдает, при загрузке или после загрузки? Возможно следует провести тестирование и исправление базы.


Странно у меня всё работает нормально. Ни разу не встречал такую проблему как у вас, баз более 100-и на SQL аудиторам выгружаю через файл dt и загружаю.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо, но страшновато ломать реестр.


Это не ломает реестр если вы про мою а добавляет туда пару строк, которые легко так же удалить.. Работает уже лет 5 у многих и никто не жаловался.

----------


## lilyapo

Спасибо, буду ждать:)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо, буду ждать:)


https://yadi.sk/d/QIUc6oTIAHZeUA

----------


## lilyapo

Еще раз спасибо, но дело не в клиенте, а видимо в базе. Клиент стоял, но база не выгружается в dt. А работает нормально

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Еще раз спасибо, но дело не в клиенте, а видимо в базе. Клиент стоял, но база не выгружается в dt. А работает нормально


А базу средствами SQL на ошибки проверяли? Просто это очень странно.  Раньше не мог ответить был почему -то заблокирован. На 6 месяцев. А сегодня разблокировали. Что было не понятно.

----------


## lilyapo

Добрый день! А еще подскажите, какими средствами SQL можно проверить базу?
При выгрузке базы вылетает ошибка со ссылкой на какую-то константу

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! А еще подскажите, какими средствами SQL можно проверить базу?
> При выгрузке базы вылетает ошибка со ссылкой на какую-то константу


Вариант 1. https://yadi.sk/i/1iXB8Bk6uQuSqg проверка без монопольного доступа(для этого варианта копию базы делать не нужно)
Вариант 2. https://wiki.it-kb.ru/microsoft-sql-...erver-database

Рекомендую ПО: Quick Maintenance and Backup for MS SQL БЕСПЛАТНОЕ для SQL EXPRESS 
По расписанию у меня:
1. Проверяет на ошибки
2. Снимает архив
3. Очищает логи 
4. Оптимизирует раз в неделю
5. прокачивает доп архив в другое место
6. удаляет архивы по истечению сроку давности
функционал огромный.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! А еще подскажите, какими средствами SQL можно проверить базу?
> При выгрузке базы вылетает ошибка со ссылкой на какую-то константу


ВЫ проверили базу как я выше описывал? Ошибки есть?

----------


## lilyapo

Добрый день!
Тут все оказалось не так просто. База стоит на сервере одного серьезного госучреждения. Тамошний сисадмин закрыл доступ к базам SQL средствами SQL-сервера.
Я спросила, проводил и он такие прверки, он ответил, что все проверял и ошибок нет. Приходится верить на слово.:(

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> Тут все оказалось не так просто. База стоит на сервере одного серьезного госучреждения. Тамошний сисадмин закрыл доступ к базам SQL средствами SQL-сервера.
> Я спросила, проводил и он такие прверки, он ответил, что все проверял и ошибок нет. Приходится верить на слово.:(


Ради эксперимента можно было спросить у него выгрузку базы средствами SQl если это возможно я бы её загрузил на свой SQL и потом выгрузи в файл и если всё будет ок значит он в правах что-то урезал на стороне SQL . Так как это всё очень странно.

----------


## lilyapo

Да, странно. Но с ним трудно общаться. Он делает регулярные бэкапы и по специальной просьбе восстанавливает их в другую, тестовую базу.
Эта тестовая база ведет себя точно также как и рабочая, т.е. при выгрузке дает ту же ошибку.
Я попробую эти проверки в других учреждениях, где у меня есть права. О результатах сообщу

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Да, странно. Но с ним трудно общаться. Он делает регулярные бэкапы и по специальной просьбе восстанавливает их в другую, тестовую базу.
> Эта тестовая база ведет себя точно также как и рабочая, т.е. при выгрузке дает ту же ошибку.
> Я попробую эти проверки в других учреждениях, где у меня есть права. О результатах сообщу


Как я понимаю нет результатов?

----------


## lilyapo

Пока нет. Закончу бухотчетность, тогда сообщу

----------

